# Kitchen /dining Table



## FLYakman

I have a 2010 OB 260FL. The dining table is the one where the 2 silver poles attach at the floor of the slide. You can remove the poles and lower the table around the U-shaped dinette to make a bed. We use this for the grandkids.There have been complaints in the past about this setup with some saying that the table has some wobble due to the fitting of the silver poles into the 2 basepaltes on the slide floor.

OK now. In looking at the OB website it seems they changed the table on the 2011 models that have the u-shaped dinette configuration. They now have a table with black legs with more of a free-standing approach. Those members with some of the 2011 year units will know what I am referring to.From what I can see by the pictures on the OB site,the tabletop still drops down to make a bed so you don't lose that feature.This table looks like a "no-wobble" model.

I think I would like to look into replacing my table with this new model.What's the downside if any? Yes,I would still have the 2 "baseplates" in the slide floor that supported the silver poles and the table top but so what. This new design looks far superior to what we have now.

Would Keystone sell this to me direct? If not where could I get a part number for the table so I could order it through a dealer.I bought the OB from Holman and I live in FL. I know it won't be cheap.

How about some feedback on my idea? Would really like to hear from those of you with late model OB's with the table I'm trying to describe.

Apprecite any feedback.


----------



## 708

We have a 2010 260FL which we purchased this year also from Holman but have the free-standing table. We still have wobble in the table and although it has adjustment feet on the bottom, we can never get it perfect. Also, the two outside feet always come off after we put the slide in. I guess this is because we adjust these more than the inside feet as they are on the camper side of the slide and not the slide half. Another thing, one of us always bangs our knees getting in and out of the dinette. I wish the legs were further in. IMO there are probably issues with both tables and not worth the extra money it would cost to replace the one you have. HTH
Andrea


----------



## susan/vt

Andrea, do you have the table with the 4 chairs or the free standing table with the u-shaped benchs? I have seen the new model table for the u-shaped dinette benches and wished it had been available for our rig. The table is very wobbly if anyone places there hand on the table as they slide into the benches. We have had 1 accidental spill from that already. The other thing is I thought it looked like you would be able to remove the table and take it outside but I could be wrong on that one.

We have thought about just removing the poles and adding our own legs to the top.


----------



## betegreene

We just spent 7 weeks in our 2010 250RS that has the free standing table and the U shaped benches.
Easily the most frustrating piece in the trailer, it wobbles all the time, it's almost impossible to get past without banging (or cutting) a knee, and it shifts during travel.
Folding it down is a pain, so we rarely did.
We'll probably either make or find a replacement, even a folding card table with adjustable legs would be better.


----------



## FLYakman

Wow! Now those were excellent replys!!!!! Just the type of feedback I was looking for. Sounds to me like maybe I should stay with what I have.We also occasionally bang our knee on one of the silver posts but not that bad a deal. I used some small shims where the poles connect to the baseplates and it stops SOME of the wobbly.

Really appreciate the prompt responses!!!!

FLYakman


----------



## 708

susan/vt said:


> Andrea, do you have the table with the 4 chairs or the free standing table with the u-shaped benchs? I have seen the new model table for the u-shaped dinette benches and wished it had been available for our rig. The table is very wobbly if anyone places there hand on the table as they slide into the benches. We have had 1 accidental spill from that already. The other thing is I thought it looked like you would be able to remove the table and take it outside but I could be wrong on that one.
> 
> We have thought about just removing the poles and adding our own legs to the top.


We have the U-shaped dinette. I am sure we would probably spill something too if weight was placed on the front of the table while trying to slide in. But like I said, unless we push the table all the way to one side getting in, we always bang our knees and we are not large people. Yes, you can remove the table to take outside if needed but I see that to be a pain getting it dropped down and carried out, etc. Adding your own legs is always an option, I am just not too sure how stable it will be on the carpet.


----------



## duggy

We have the new freestanding table in our 2011 250RS. I agree with all of the negatives mentioned, but will share our solutions that we feel have improved the situation.

When the table is set up, we turn it 90 degrees, which moves the knee banger out towards the open area where nobody sits.

As for the feet falling out and not staying adjusted, there are lock nuts which I tightened with a wrench. End of problem.

Our last trailer had a freestanding table with legs at each end which folded to the center. I wouldn't say it was any more stable, but there was nothing to bang your knees on.










I would suggest looking into replacing the legs on your existing table, rather than replacing the whole table, if you really feel a change is needed.

Doug


----------



## 708

duggy said:


> We have the new freestanding table in our 2011 250RS. I agree with all of the negatives mentioned, but will share our solutions that we feel have improved the situation.
> 
> When the table is set up, we turn it 90 degrees, which moves the knee banger out towards the open area where nobody sits.
> 
> As for the feet falling out and not staying adjusted, there are lock nuts which I tightened with a wrench. End of problem.
> 
> Our last trailer had a freestanding table with legs at each end which folded to the center. I wouldn't say it was any more stable, but there was nothing to bang your knees on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest looking into replacing the legs on your existing table, rather than replacing the whole table, if you really feel a change is needed.
> 
> Doug


Our table is not the same as yours. It looks like the one attached. Yours seems to have more "leg room" with it. I will have to see what we can do to keep the feet attached though. Thanks for the tip!

Andrea


----------



## susan/vt

I am also glad to see all these responses as the wobbly table in ours (with pedestals) has been pretty much our major complaint with the Outback. So I will stop complaining.







We don't need to make it into a bed and we don't have kids with us so it really isn't too much of a problem. I'll be sure that my DH sees all these comments.


----------



## huntr70

A simple solution to banging your knees on the new freestanding tables is to just turn it sideways so the legs run front to back instead of side to side. Otherwise, unscrew the top and rescrew it with the legs going front to back.

Steve


----------



## FLYakman

708 said:


> We have the new freestanding table in our 2011 250RS. I agree with all of the negatives mentioned, but will share our solutions that we feel have improved the situation.
> 
> When the table is set up, we turn it 90 degrees, which moves the knee banger out towards the open area where nobody sits.
> 
> As for the feet falling out and not staying adjusted, there are lock nuts which I tightened with a wrench. End of problem.
> 
> Our last trailer had a freestanding table with legs at each end which folded to the center. I wouldn't say it was any more stable, but there was nothing to bang your knees on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest looking into replacing the legs on your existing table, rather than replacing the whole table, if you really feel a change is needed.
> 
> Doug


Thanx for adding the thumbnail pic. That's exactly the table I was referring to...or should I say the one I will not be switching to.
Maybe we should start a thread on the manual awnings vs. the automatic awnings OB is now using. No, forget that.Ha Ha 
Yakman from FL

Our table is not the same as yours. It looks like the one attached. Yours seems to have more "leg room" with it. I will have to see what we can do to keep the feet attached though. Thanks for the tip!

Andrea
[/quote]


----------



## duggy

708 said:


> Our table is not the same as yours. It looks like the one attached. Yours seems to have more "leg room" with it. I will have to see what we can do to keep the feet attached though. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Andrea


Just to clarify, the picture I posted is of the table in our 2005 Surveyor. Our 2011 Outback has the same table as your attached photo.

Doug


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Anyone know where I can order a freestanding table and chairs for my 31kfw?


----------



## rames90

I noticed the movement on our 2 silver leg table (with the u-shaped dinette set), though most of our movement problems centred around rotation of the table surface. I thought that to fix the annoying twisting and wobbles I could attach a ridgid metal strap between the 2 silver legs. The strap would prevent the two legs from moving in relation to each other and should therefore greatly help with the motion.

A couple of exhaust pipe clamps and a peice of 1/8" x 1 1/4" aluminum flat bar should fit the bill nicely and not leave any holes in the posts.

I will probably add this to my mod list this fall.


----------



## rames90

BamaOutbackers said:


> Anyone know where I can order a freestanding table and chairs for my 31kfw?


Sorry not sure about where to order but we had the free standing table and chairs int he Cruiser and we didn't like it for the following reasons:
1) very heavy chairs(weight)
2) chairs were very akward to secure for travel, they had a bar that wen ttheough the chair legs which was a total pain
3) sitting at the table felt very squished, chairs were close together and table was right up against your chest
4) only 4 people (no matter what size they are) fit around a freestanding table, at least with the booth the kids ac all sit on one side
5) very uncomfortable to watch the TV sitting straight up

Personally I wouldn't want another one of the free standing chair set ups, maybe no table and chairs then I could use a folding card table and folding chairs and when not in use I could fold everything up and get out my bean bag cahir


----------



## beth323

we have a 2011 26ofl with a slideout king dinette with one of the new tables. We knew when we bought the unit that we were going to remove the bench dinnette and purchase 2 comfy chairs for the space. Either recliners or swivel rockers. The table itself is difficult to lower. It has alread caused a rip in the linoleum. My fault I did not make sure the legs were on the slide when closing. We are going to take the table to a cabinet maker and see if he can take 18in off the width and we will use it as a coffee table or dinner table in front of the couch. We do not have younger kids just a 20 and a 23 year old that come occassionally. We spend most of our time outside and eat 99% of our meals out there too unless its raining. Even then unless its breakfast or we just pulled in I vote for take out!


----------



## Ish

betegreene said:


> We just spent 7 weeks in our 2010 250RS that has the free standing table and the U shaped benches.
> Easily the most frustrating piece in the trailer, it wobbles all the time, it's almost impossible to get past without banging (or cutting) a knee, and it shifts during travel.
> Folding it down is a pain, so we rarely did.
> We'll probably either make or find a replacement, even a folding card table with adjustable legs would be better.


+1. Except the 7 week part....


----------

